# Oakthorpe Lake? Rush Creek?



## FishingRx (May 10, 2012)

I live on Buckeye Lake and with the water level the way it is I am having a heck of a time targeting largemouth. If anyone can get me on the large mouth on Buckeye, I'll gladly take you out for a day on my boat or kayaks, your choice. I was thinking of making the trip to Knox on Monday, but wouldn't mind trying something new closer to home. What can you tell me about bass fishing in Oakthorpe and/or Rush Creek? Thanks.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I fished Oakthorpe twice years back at night and in the daytime. I have read it is fished heavily and has a reputation for big fish. It is a small electric only lake. The boat launch area was dirt with some gravel. We fished it for hours after dark when the very clear water should had given up a few bass to our varied tactics. Fished during the daylight and had the same result no fish no strikes. The water vegation in one area becomes thick with Lilly pads and the shoreline looks like it would hold fish. If the looks of the lake were a sure sign of fish it should be good. It proved to be not the spot we hoped. Maybe it was just our bad choice of time to fish the lake. Having fished it twice without catching any sized bass I have not visited it since. Some here do better on the lake than I had.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I havent fished oakthorpe in years but as stated above the ramps make it hard to put a boat of any size in. Rushcreek has great ramps but is about a clear as mollasis 95% of the time. I fished there alot and it surrenders a lot of small fish but anything over 2.5 lbs is hard to come by in my opinion. Good luck


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Try alum for small mouth on points 10 to 15 foot of water


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Man have you taken your yak into any channels at buckeye? We have had a stellar year throwing small square bills for eyes, but catching 5/15 bass everytime.. all over 14" up to the low 20s.


----------



## FishingRx (May 10, 2012)

Which end of the lake if you don't mind my asking? I live by Onion Island. Have had a Wiper or two this year throwing cranks against the windy side of the rock and steel break walls. Largemouth have eluded me; but most of the structure I used to fish for them is above the waterline now.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of bass in oakthorpe, and Rush creek
Oakthorpe is small enough to use a kayak and you will have an enjoyable time


----------

